# fish tank brands



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi, im wondering what good brands there are for aquariums...

Looking for something thats 3ft or upto 4ft tops. with 18inch depth and atleast 18inch tall. Preferably 21or 24inches.

Judging by that footprint, im thinking its going to be anywhere from 55g to about a 65g or so?
75g seems a bit big imo for what i need it for at this time.

Also, where can i go for a decent selection of tanks/stands. or a place that can order them from?

Only brand i know of is Hagen.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> Hi, im wondering what good brands there are for aquariums...
> 
> Looking for something thats 3ft or upto 4ft tops. with *18inch depth and atleast 18inch tall. Preferably 21or 24inches.*
> 
> ...


That's pushing 75G-90G.
I'd go for the 90G, more volume... Happier fish.
I don't know many brands, but I think theres a brand called "All Glass".
I'd check out IPU web site to see what's available locally.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a used 36"x18"Dx18"H tank with a cast iron stand (double stacker stand) for sale if you are looking for an used tank. Currently holding water...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like Hagen tanks with the black silicone. Just my preference. Marineland also make nice large tanks too.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> Hi, im wondering what good brands there are for aquariums...
> 
> Looking for something thats 3ft or upto 4ft tops. with 18inch depth and atleast 18inch tall. Preferably 21or 24inches.
> 
> ...


Hi revs,
IPU is expecting a very large shipment of aquarium packages in the coming days ahead. It is a long anticipated shipment with many aquariums already pre sold. If you are interested in other information stop into one of our two locations or feel free to give them a call and the team can provide you with more information.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Rastapus.

I'll most likely give the richmond location a call tomorrow.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Hagen tanks are expensive but in my opinion worth the money. 
All Glass and Aqueon are the same company I believe and have very nice tanks with white/clear silicone. 
Those are the two brands I see for sale all the time. 

I have three Hagen tanks and just bought a mystery 130 gallon. If you buy a used tank the best thing to do is buy from a member here or somebody else that seems to be in the hobby as well. I have only bought one tank that did not have water in it when I viewed it and it was off craigslist, but it was pretty much brand new Hagen 55 gallon lady had receipts and everything..

Now I havent bought a brand new tank before, and I know a lot of people don't like King Eds here, BUT they have some great deals on brand new tanks, I could care less for customer service and frankly some people are just asking for way too much at that store and they give me just fine service when I buy there. I was even able to barter once and they were very fair!

didn't mean to go on that long


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Hagen and Marineland are the two manufacturers my tanks are made by. Good craftsmanship!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Hagen
Marineland
Aqueon
Sea Star
Munster
Fluval
there are a bunch..IPU is bringing in a new series which look really nice.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

^ but do u happen to know when Richmond is getting theirs?
I'll probably head down tmrw anyways to see what they have. 

See, I'm afraid to buy used for the sake of leaking. And I'm not handy enough to attept to reseal it myself.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

The name of the brand they are bringing in is called AquaNova, and most of these kits have pretty much all you need to get you going.Seems to be a high quality made aquarium mostly offered in Europe.Stepped into the richmond store the other day, and was told they were getting them in the next week or two.Some prices were posted in the store, but dont recall any of them.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

to add to the list already added.

Viaaqua
oceanic
tru vu
Tetra

aqueon bought out all-glass back around 2004. or so
i own 
sea star - love there tanks very nice
hagan - okay dont seem as nice as the sea star
viaaqua - special tank
all-glass - very good quality ( aqueon claims its the same good quality)
marineland - built nice.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

went to IPU this afternoon.
Theyre still expecting their shipment. 

Tanks they are getting in are NOVAEURO- NT & R Series tank/stand/canopy/HOB filter/lighting combos.

Theyre expecting only 15 setup per store. so if youre interested, go in a put down a deposit!


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Since no one mentioned them before - King Ed's have a big selection of aquariums, and they do have amazing prices on them. There aren't many on the display, but if you ask the owner he has many many more in the back.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Popular brands include Perfecto, made by Marineland or United Pet Group.

All Glass or now called Aqueon, made by Central Pet.

Oceanic- a line now owned by Central Pet. A higher quality line of aquariums but since the merger, many sizes have been deleted.

Hagen 

Seastar

Delta

Our recent logic is when you buy a car do you start with the tires? IF your answer is no, consider for a moment why we buy aquariums like this. IPU is attempting to "break the mold". We will be offering primarily finished aquarium packages at great prices. Stand styles these days are too limited, why not pick up a stand designed especially for the aquarium in mind? All the same brand and styling. Everything you need in one go. We at IPU are tired of seeing the same old lines year after year. This is why we have taken the steps to change the way people shop for an aquarium in North America.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ do you currently have any tank packages available at the burnaby location?
55g-75g with 18inch depth available?


----------

